# Webseiten-Speicherplatz wird nicht aktualisiert



## darkness_08 (3. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,
mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das der zur Verfügung stehende Speicherplatz in meiner Übersicht nicht mehr aktualisiert wird.

Ich habe eine Webseite, bei der 490 von 500 MB belegt angezeigt wird. Bei der Webseite habe ich die Speicherplatzbeschrängung auf 600MB gesetzt. Jedoch erfolgt keine Aktualisierung der Übersicht.


----------



## Till (3. Apr. 2017)

Ist die Jobqueue im Monitor abgearbeitet (also leer)?


----------



## darkness_08 (3. Apr. 2017)

Ja, die ist leer. Im System-Protokoll habe ich auch keinen Eintrag.


----------



## darkness_08 (3. Apr. 2017)

Ich habe eben etwas geschaut. Folgendes "Verhalten" habe ich festegestellt.

Wenn ich mich als Reseller einlogge, sieht dieser in der Übersicht "Webseiten-Speicherplatz" keine Domains (obwohl er diese Kunden angelegt hat)
Bei einem Kunden passiert nichts, wenn ich auf den Reiter "Limits" klicke.
Die Übersicht erscheint nicht.


----------



## darkness_08 (4. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

so, ich konnte alles etwas eingrenzen. Bei mir sind zwei Probleme zusammen gekommen. Das ich bei einigen Kunden den Limits-Tab nicht aufrufen konnte, lag an einem fehlerhaften Plugin von mir. Klappt jetzt wieder. Bleibt das Problem mit der Webseiten-Übersicht. Diese wird nicht aktualisiert.
Aber ein 
	
	



```
repquota -avu
```
 zeigt, dass die Quotas angepasst werden. Es scheint also so, als wenn diese nicht ausgelesen werden.


----------



## darkness_08 (1. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
ich konnte mich jetzt mal eingehender mit dem Problem befassen.

Also, die Ist-Anzeige des verbrauchten Speicherplatzes stimmt bei allen Usern. Aber die Limits werden nicht bei allen aktualisiert.
Die Quotas im System werden angepasst. Allerdings werden die Einträge in der Übersichtsseite nicht aktualisiert.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Till (1. Juni 2017)

https://www.faqforge.com/linux/debugging-ispconfig-3-server-actions-in-case-of-a-failure/


----------



## darkness_08 (1. Juni 2017)

```
01.06.2017-11:10 - DEBUG - Calling function 'check_phpini_changes' from plugin 'webserver_plugin' raised by action 'server_plugins_loaded'.
01.06.2017-11:10 - DEBUG - Found 1 changes, starting update process.
01.06.2017-11:10 - DEBUG - Calling function 'ssl' from plugin 'apache2_plugin' raised by event 'web_domain_update'.
01.06.2017-11:10 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'apache2_plugin' raised by event 'web_domain_update'.
01.06.2017-11:10 - DEBUG - Enable SSL for: DOMAIN
01.06.2017-11:10 - DEBUG - Writing the vhost file: /etc/apache2/sites-available/DOMAIN.vhost
01.06.2017-11:10 - DEBUG - Writing the PHP-FPM config file: /etc/php5/fpm/pool.d/web15.conf
01.06.2017-11:10 - DEBUG - Calling function 'restartPHP_FPM' from module 'web_module'.
01.06.2017-11:10 - DEBUG - Restarting php-fpm: systemctl reload php5-fpm.service
01.06.2017-11:10 - DEBUG - Apache status is: running
01.06.2017-11:10 - DEBUG - Calling function 'restartHttpd' from module 'web_module'.
01.06.2017-11:10 - DEBUG - Restarting httpd: systemctl restart apache2.service
01.06.2017-11:10 - DEBUG - Apache restart return value is: 0
01.06.2017-11:10 - DEBUG - Apache online status after restart is: running
01.06.2017-11:10 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 7417
01.06.2017-11:10 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
finished.
```


----------



## Till (1. Juni 2017)

Sieht ok aus. Und Du hattest den quota wert einer seite geändert bei dem Lauf?


----------



## darkness_08 (1. Juni 2017)

Ja.
Wie gesagt. Die Ausgabe von  repquota -avu passt auch. Da wird alles geändert.
Nur die Statistiken von ISPConfig stimmen nicht. Kann ich das Laden der Seite irgendwie debuggen?
Firebug hat keinen Fehler angezeigt.

Edit:
Ich bekomme auch immer die Mail "Speicherplatzhinweis", obwohl die Quotas angepasst sind. Als wenn die Quotas nicht richtig gelesen werden.


----------



## Till (1. Juni 2017)

Ok, dann hatte ich das falsch verstanden. Ich dachte die Quotas würden nicht gesetzt. Schau mal in die root crontab, da müssen folgende cronjobs drin stehen:


```
* * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh 2>&1 | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done
* * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron.sh 2>&1 | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done{/code]
```


----------



## darkness_08 (1. Juni 2017)

ja, sind beide vorhanden


----------



## darkness_08 (8. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,
habe mich nach einiger Zeit wieder mal dem Thema gewidmet.

Ich habe  in der Tabelle monitor_data alle Einträge vom type disk_usage gelöscht. 
Danach wurde ein neuer Eintrag angelegt (ich nehme an durch server.sh) und nun scheint es wieder zu funktionieren.


----------

